# I had to educate my friends that Uber does not include tip!



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

I was sitting at a bar with some friends last night and they were talking about how they had to use Uber the night before to get home because they were too drunk to drive. For the 10 mile ride, it was about 7 bucks for them. They were telling people at the bar that they love using Uber, because it's cheaper than a cab who charges them $8 per passenger and it ends up being almost $25 for a short trip.

Anyway, I chimed in and jokingly said "Yeah but that $7 you paid, the driver MIGHT have seen $1.50 of it using his own car, etc." Their response was "That's ok, it didn't cost us much!"

Naturally, I asked "Did you at least tip him for taking your drunk asses home?" The response? "No, tip is included!" 

Needless to say, I had a VERY nice conversation with them about how it's NOT include.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

K


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Gotta educate the masses... one friend at a time. Eventually, the word will get out to enough of them.


----------



## DP (Mar 13, 2015)

that is part of the lawsuit file in California that the passengers think the tip is included. We got to band together and begin a protest


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

I hope that when the judge rules on this case, that he sees fit to make an example and punish Uber to the full extent of the law. Besides a huge monetary penalty, I feel it only fitting that Uber would be required to send all customers a seperate email disclosing the truth about their past disinformation and that tipping is allowed. Couple that with a national advertising campaign using print, billboards, radio and television. That would be justice.

Many have been supporting the idea of adding a "tip" feature on the app. I for one would not be comfortable with that without some oversight adding clear and transparent parameters. With Uber's record to date of obscuration, creativity with rate increases, rolling back fare amounts paid to drivers, spying on customers (see god view) and a whole host of other questionable corporate behavior some sort of oversight is needed.
Rider tips you $10.00 on the app, your week end statement shows the tip was $5.00 less 3% Visa Fee, less 8% Uber administration fee and 2% Uber processing fee = your net of $4.25 and Uber's gets the lions share, $6.75.
This of course is all speculation, but I believe it gives you an idea of the complexity of "adding a tip option" to the app. Hopefully it will get everyone to question a little more and not be so quick to jump to a proposed solution.

_*YOUR INFORMATION IS LIKE GOLD BEWARE OF CLAIM JUMPERS!*_​


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Get your self smarter friends.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber gives you the tip every time you accept minimum fares.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Uber gives you the tip every time you accept minimum fares.


Or rider no show


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

The Boston Globe had a major story in its business section last month about "Do I or do I not tip the Uber guy?" or some similar title. I'm sure it has a comment section in the online version.

Maybe someone can link it here,as I don't know how (I'm old).


----------

